# ماهو orp



## نشمي (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو المساعدة في شرح تحليل orp وماذا يعني وما الفائدة منه في محطات التحلية
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط والملفات المرفقة ولاتنساني من الدعاء ....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxidation_reduction_potential​


----------



## اشرف شوقي (19 فبراير 2011)

_اخي العزيز هذا الجهاز يستخدم بكثره في محطات تنقية المياه العادمه ومحطات التحليه وهو مؤشر يوضع علي اجهزة التحكم للمياه الداخلة علي وحدة المعالجه . فمثلا لحماية جهاز التناضح العكسي من الدمار damage وحتي نحمي الجهاز من الكلور يوضع هذا السنسور ليعطينا اشعار بوجود الكلور . وايضا يستخدم بدلا من جهاز الاكسجين الذائب للدلالة علي الاكسدة والاختزال في حوض التهوية ويقاس mv . وانا شخصيا استخدمت هذا الجهاز في محطات المياه العادمه وهو ادق من جهاز الDO . وله ايضا استخدامات اخري كما اخبرك به الاخ مهندس المحيه للاطلاع علي هذه الملفات للاستزاده اكثر بنوعية هذا الجهاز. واليك هذا الرابط للتعريف به وكيفية استخدامه ._
http://www.rhtubs.com/ORP.htm

_ولكي مني اطيب الامنيات _
_م. اشرف _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي أشرف على ماتدعمه من مناقشات في الموضوع وبجد الرابط الذي أعطيته جدا مفيدة فبارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام دوما ...


----------



## نشمي (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً لكم على سرعة التجاوب وتقديم المعلومة​ 
وفقكم الله​


----------



## وضاحة (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
تفقد بعض العناصر الكترونات منها وتكتسب عناصر اخرى وهذا يسمى تأكسد او اختزال لهذه العناصر مما يؤدي الى تآكل هذه العناصر وبالتالي معرفة معادلات التأكسد والاختزال خلال عمليات التشغيل بالكشف عن الجهد الكهربائي في الوسط المائي يحدد نوع الحماية المطلوبة للتخلص من ظاهرة التآكل في المعدات اضافة الى تشخيص الحاله التشغيلية .


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً على الموضوع 
واردت ان اعرف المديات المقبولة وكيف تتم المعالجة في حالة الزيادة والنقصان عن المدى المطلوب


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود تيحامر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الفشنى2010 (9 مارس 2012)

هو جهد الاكسدة والاختزال وهو مقياس للمواد المؤكسدة التى توجد فى المياه مثل الكلور والحديد والمنجنيز وهو ضرورى فى محطات تحلية المياه التى تستخدم الكلور فى المعالجة الابتدائية وكذللك فى المياه التى بها حديد ومنجنيز لاته قبل الجهاز يتم التخلص من اثار المواد المؤكسدة حتى لا تؤدى الى تلف اغشية التناضح العكسى وبالتالى تقل كفاءتها كما" وكيفا"


----------



## tammamhanoun (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
تستخدم مادة باي سلفايت الصوديوم لتقليل عمليات التأكسد والاختزال في وحدات تحلية مياه البحر 
وبالتوفيق


----------

